# Is 60w Enough Light for N. Fireball Bromeliad?



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

There you have it, i have 60 watts on my 12x12x18 exo terra. 

am i going to need a brighter bulb?

-Nate


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've mentioned this before but I'll say it again here. Wattage ratings only tell us how much power your bulb is consuming. We need to know what strenght or intensity of light it emits. You can sometimes find this info on the packaging usually listed as lumens or if you have a light meter, you can take a measurement.

Neos need approx 2500ish foot candles of light hitting their surface to color up nicely if the other conditions are met (basically no fertilizer).


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

its a GE 15 W spiral power compact if that helps...ill try to check for lumens thanks.

Nate


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think those are 3000K... So my guess is once they go through glass they may not be enough


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The K rating is also not a measure of intensity, and actually, I'd bet a 3000k bulb would keep plants growing just as well as a 6500K bulb.

You need to look for lumen, lux, or in the ideal world (meaning nobody sells bulbs with this rating) PAR (photosynthetic Active radiation).

If you want to go with spiral bulbs, I suggest a 20 watt for you're application...a 30 watt might work well too, but might heat the tank too much. (and there I go talking in watts :? )


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

I have 72w of DAYLIGHT (6500K) for me neos, it´s good?


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

cool, thanks guys...ill bump it up a notch. my bulb is def 6500 k as well.

-Nate


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> Neos need approx 2500ish foot candles of light hitting their surface to color up nicely if the other conditions are met (basically no fertilizer).


How does the lack of fertilizer come in? Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well... according to this site it says this bulb onlyputs out 900 lumen http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(udrj3 ... 55oczvur55)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=3230174

So that would be well under what Antone says they need.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Frogtofall said:
> 
> 
> > Neos need approx 2500ish foot candles of light hitting their surface to color up nicely if the other conditions are met (basically no fertilizer).
> ...


It's not all that complicated...fertilizer (N especially) = green.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

k so, GE: 6500 daylight: 60 watts=900 lumen
100 watts=1600 lumen
150 watts=2600 lumen

right now my tanks temp is at 75. and its pretty cool in my room. so im thinking that anything with a higher lumen output is going to get it pretty close to 80. im aware that a cpu fan will cool the light down externally. ive had to do that with my 5.5 gal reef tank. 

so having less than half of the recommended light output...does anyone have any suggestions as to which light to be using while keeping heat in mind. 

fyi..i also keep my room air conditioned in the summer to keep my reef tanks at a safe temp...

thanks all

Nate


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wait. Do you have four 15w bulbs, thus 60w. Or are you referring to the 'approximate-brightness-in-comparison-to-a-incandescent wattage', since this is useless unless you want to light a room.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

One 15w pc ie. 60w incandescent


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok, ignore the 'incandescent' number it is pointless and confuses people. You should upgrade the bulb to at least a 30w, imo.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

yes well i was only clearing everything for everyone else so they wouldnt have to go to the acehardware web site and have to deal with the search engine there.

imo?

30 watts sounds cool and all but is my tank going to over heat you think? how many more degrees will it go up with double the wattage? its a ten vert. 

thanks,

Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

i was reading this thread with great excitement until i hooked my fan controller up and nada. 

the lights only turn on when the red cable is being used. 

yellow cable yields no results.

the black cables dont appear to have any significant effect. mike said that they come together at the same point anyways, no naturally the lights turn on with red and either black. 

that being said, the fans dont turn on at all. with either of the 3 slots. dials are all turned up all the way. ive messed around with it quite a bit.

could the controller still be defective even if the lights are turning on?

pleeeease help me.

thanks all,

-Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

i got my fireball in the mail 2 days ago...i just put in a 1600 lumen bulb(ge 26 watt CF)...ill let you know how it goes over the next few days...thanks

Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

new placement away from water feature. i now have a bulb that puts out 1300 lumens...it has been starting to redden up since then. does that mean that the light is sufficient. Antone please help.."you are my last hope" haha


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Lookin' good to me!


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

sweet!


----------

